# Natural vs Plastics



## DavetheWave (May 31, 2012)

Now that the International is over with most of us licking our wounds and trying to figure out how to increase our odds since billfish tournaments have gone to circle hooks for natural baits have most people kept fishing real ballyhoo, spanish, and mullet with cirlce hooks or have they gone to plastic ballyhoo, spanish, mullet, and lures more? We had a number of short strikes on our real ballyhoo with cirle hooks. Bites from wahoo or small dolphin?


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

We had similar problems in the Outboard tourney. We fished mostly natural baits but also trolled some Williamson plastic ballyhoo. Didn't get bit on one, but they looked good in the water and had a nice swimming action, and none of our real ballyhoo got bit in the areas we were trolling while running the plastics, either. I don't see why plastics wouldn't work almost as well as naturals, assuming most pelagics hunt by sight and not smell.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I prefer lures and live baiting. This could be partially due to the fact that because of my job I'm a hired hand on different boats come tourney time with different crews and in at least 60% of the cases, most of the anglers are going to be inexperienced with dropping back with circle hooks. I don't mind teaching any techniques to any crew I'm with as well as learning anything they may want to show me, but tourney time isn't the best time to lose shots at billfish due to poor technique. Lures are generally a "fire and forget" tool. Once positioned, as long as they are clear of weeds, most fish will hook themselves and if in need of a drop back, the J hooks on the lure don't require the same hook set technique as circle hooks. Most crews I know that have done exceptionally well this year seem to gave taken the majority of their money fish by either lure fishing or Live baiting


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Chris V said:


> I prefer lures and live baiting. This could be partially due to the fact that because of my job I'm a hired hand on different boats come tourney time with different crews and in at least 60% of the cases, most of the anglers are going to be inexperienced with dropping back with circle hooks. I don't mind teaching any techniques to any crew I'm with as well as learning anything they may want to show me, but tourney time isn't the best time to lose shots at billfish due to poor technique. Lures are generally a "fire and forget" tool. Once positioned, as long as they are clear of weeds, most fish will hook themselves and if in need of a drop back, the J hooks on the lure don't require the same hook set technique as circle hooks. Most crews I know that have done exceptionally well this year seem to gave taken the majority of their money fish by either lure fishing or Live baiting


Well said Chris. One of the hardest thing I have learned was to feed a circle hook....be it tuna, dolphin etc. Best advice I have gotten was when you think you have "fed the fish" enough....give it another 5 "Mississippi" count. Hard to do but it works. Free spool with cllicker on and he smokes it? Slowly come tight.....Short screaming drag then nothing? Free spool for a few then come tight slowly. No expert but I have missed my share! Trial and error is the only way to learn, good luck and dont give up.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

I have heard of a few boats catching fish on circle hooks while trolling ballyhoo but some boats switch completely to lures . For us, we had problems keeping hooks from lures in the fish so we have switched to pitch baiting. Pull all teasers and pitch our marlin. Its been alot more fun and It has worked out better so far with a better hook up ratio. And of course do alot more live baiting .


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Captain Alex is spot on!


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

I have had one hit with the Williamson ballyhoo it was a monster wahoo skied and short struck just behind the hook. He never came back into the spread and its always made wonder if it was a natural bait if he would have tried at least one more bait. Like so many other times you see them hit just about all lines short striking till he hits the last one and then game on.


----------

